# 'Disco Wraps'



## Cudkilla (Nov 5, 2004)

With my eyes not as good as they used to be, I have been finding it increasingly tiring to do the detailed closed wraps that I used to do so easily in the past. So I came up with something entirely opposite to the measured and geometrically perfect closed wraps - totally randomized thread work with contrasting holographic threads. I call these my 'Disco Specials'. Haha! Simple and easy to do and quite honestly I think they look different. I don't think I've seen this done before.

Specs are: 8' 6" 10-20# and 12-25# high modulus carbon, fast action MHX steelhead blanks. Fuji LVSG and LSG single foot SIC guides, Ti tip guides, shaped cork 13" butt and 3.5" fore grips. Total built up weight is under 6 oz. Designed as Spanish Mackerel and Pompano killers for light pier fishing. Commissioned by Sebastian and Stella from Elite Guns in Austin. Going to 'blood' them tmorrow. Hope you all like it. 

​


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

That looks cool


----------



## kneekap (Nov 13, 2012)

Just when you think you have "seen it all"!

Those babies should get some attention.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

I think that's awesome! Well done!


----------



## RJH (Dec 24, 2008)

Radical!


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

Great idea. I will be stealing that.
Pat


----------



## Cudkilla (Nov 5, 2004)

Post up pics if you do. Would love to see what other variants can be derived from this sort of 'randomness' LOL! 

I've all these holo threads around for a while but could not find an easy way to use them being that they are actually flat and hard to lay evenly. I built a 10ft Hawaiian whipping rod on an IRW blank 11 months ago like that but I used it on the butt section of a split grip. Got lots of positive comments but it was just with one color thread. Yeah 'disco wrap' is the way to go!


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

Man that is cool! Good job.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

I like it.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

I like em, too! Well done!!


----------



## redseeker1 (Nov 4, 2011)

Very cool.


----------



## bcrazie (Oct 5, 2007)

I did it a while back to match some grips I built with NCP thread.... turned pretty cool and it was fun to just randomly throw thread on a rod....


----------



## JakeNeil (Nov 10, 2012)

All my wraps look like that, but never on purpose... lol


----------



## VooDoo (Jan 30, 2013)

Nice job!


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

Mighty fine!!!


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

very nice....


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

Really cool!


----------



## Cudkilla (Nov 5, 2004)

Well, the 'blooding' went well with Seb and Stella killing some nice pompanos with them. Always a good feeling when the rods you build catch fish on the first outing. Going to try this with some Tuna popping rods next. Thanks all for the nice compliments! Let's seem more!


----------



## MikeK (Dec 11, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## cdfishingred (Mar 17, 2012)

*Blue*

Love the Blue one!! Great job!!


----------



## Doc Labanowski (Jan 9, 2006)

Cool looking stuff


----------

